# Sweetening and flavoring the S.P.



## Arne (Jul 10, 2012)

Had a extra gallon of S.P. from the last batch. Dumped a container of Welches strawberry breezin frozen concentrate in it. Turned my sparkling clear S.P. into a cloudy pink, but man does it ever taste good. Won't last long enough to clear again. Now lookin at the 5 gal. that is left. Thinkin I mite hit half of it with the Welches, and do the other half with simple sugar. Will wait til I finish the first gal. to decide. I usually make it a little stronger abv than the recipe calls for. The 14 oz. of the Welches doesn't seem to dilute it much. Try a little before you do a whole batch. I started out with two teaspoons in a pint. Wasn't too bad so dumped the rest into the gallon. If you try it, hope you like it. Arne.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting thought, you could easily make several different flavors for a party quite easily.


----------



## Arne (Jul 10, 2012)

oldwhiskers said:


> Interesting thought, you could easily make several different flavors for a party quite easily.


 

Yepper, wasn't much work. Dump it in and give it a stir. Waiting impatiently for cocktail hour to see if it is still as good today as it was yesterday. I'm betting yes. Arne.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jul 14, 2012)

When every one says the add juice concentrates I assume they mean the little frozen cans, correct? Do you just throw the concentrate in straight from the can or do you need to make it like a gallon of juice ( water added ), then put it in? I have been trying to find this answer because I didn't want to sound like a moron, but since I am new to this I figure it won't hurt to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Jul 14, 2012)

put the concentrate in without diluting, Shelley.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 14, 2012)

I used frozen white grape/peach and then white grape/ raspberry, 1 can per gallon and every one loved them!


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 14, 2012)

Would it improve a triple berry sp?


----------



## saramc (Jul 14, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Would it improve a triple berry sp?


 
I would think if you could find a frozen concentrate that complements the triple berries in your SP then definitely! Maybe fruit punch flavor?


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok. Thanks everyone. That is what I thought but wanted to double check.


----------

